# Maternity Photo



## mrshaleyberg (Jun 17, 2010)

I did a Maternity shoot yesterday. I saw this idea and liked it. Tell me what you think. I already know there's going to be a lot wrong with this picture, so be easy! Lol


----------



## vtf (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll take a shot at this but mind you Im relatively new to photography.  
I feel this photo was taken in a clinic, the colors dont give a warm comfortable feeling but more clinical one. The primary feature of the photo is the sonogram and her hand, her fingernails not trimmed are a distraction.
I'll let more experienced photogs get into the details.
I do like the concept of the image. Keep at it.


----------



## katy625 (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree. U need a much warmer backround like a very soft gold. Even white. The blue does look institutional


----------



## mrpink (Jun 17, 2010)

it is very cold and impersonal.  This seems more like a stock photo than somebodies maternity shoot.




p!nK


----------



## Rrr3319 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have to agree with vtf on the colors and the fingernails.  I really like the idea though.  I think it would have been even better if the sonogram picture was over to the left a little farther, where it almost looks like it's showing what's directly under it.  (if that makes sense...)  I think the hand would look better if the pinky was up with the other fingers too.  It's a little nitpicky I guess, but sometimes the small changes can make a difference.


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jun 17, 2010)

The blue background was more pointed towards the fact that it's a boy..But I guess it's hated! Maybe I'll try something different. Thanks for the c&c though.


----------

